# State Reciprocal License



## 2013Tesla

*Alabama*
Contact board
*Alaska*
Arkansas, Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Oklahoma, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, South Dakota and Utah. Alaska no longer has reciprocal agreements with the states of Oregon, Idaho, Washington or Wyoming
*Arizona*
Electrical Journeyman is regulated at the local level
*Arkansas*
Alaska, Colorado, New Mexico, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Wyoming Masters: Oklahoma, Oregon 
*Cal*
For Electricians, your electrician's license acquired from other states will make you eligible to sit for the test
*Colorado*
Alaska, Arkansas, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Utah, and Wyoming
*Conn*
None
*Delaware*
Michigan, Wyoming: licensure standards are substantially similar and you do not need to submit any proof of experience. Arkansas, Colorado, D.C., Florida, Georgia, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, North Carolina, Ohio, Texas, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia licensure standards are not substantially similar and you must submit proof of experience for a minimum of five years after licensure
*DC*
None
*Florida*
Good Luck with this state
*Georgia*
Contractor Alabama, North Carolina, South Carolina
*Hawaii*
None
*Idaho*
Montana, Oregon, Utah and Wyoming Master: Utah, Wyoming 
*Illinois*
No licensing of electricians, contractors or inspectors at the state level.
*Indiana*
No licensing of electricians, contractors or inspectors at the state level.
*Iowa*
*Kansas*
???????
*Kentucky*
None
*Louisiana*
Alabama, Arkansas, Mississippi, South Carolina, Tennessee, and Utah as well as the North Carolina Electrical Examiners Board
*Maine*
New Hampshire, Vermont and Oregon Master: New Hampshire and Vermont.
*Maryland*
The Board issues licenses through reciprocity to individuals holding a current master electrician's license in the states of either Delaware, Virginia or West Virginia. Currently there is not reciprocity with licensees from other states
*Mass*
New Hampshire
*Michigan*
None
*Minnesota*
Alaska, Colorado, Iowa, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, South Dakota and Wyoming. Minnesota terminated reciprocity with the following states effective July 1, 2011: Arkansas, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Utah. Masters: Iowa, North Dakota, South Dakota and Nebraska. 
*Mississippi*
Contractor: If you have held an unlimited license in one of the following states for three consecutive years, it can waive your TRADE exams only: Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Tennessee, and South Carolina. Reciprocity does not waive any of the application requirements or the Board review. The Mississippi Law and Business Management exam is mandatory
*Missouri*
There is no state level licensing. Contractors are licensed at the local city and county level. Please contact your county for specific details
*Montana*
Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho (state-to-state only), Minnesota, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Oregon (state-to-state only), North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, Wyoming 
*Nebraska*
Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Iowa, Minnesota*, Montana, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, South Dakota*, Utah, Wyoming.
The applicant must have passed a State examination in order for the license to reciprocate to another State.
* The Nebraska State Electrical Division reciprocates with these states for Electrical Contractor Licenses. All other states are for Journeyman licensing ONLY
*Nevada*
Nevada’s reciprocity agreement with the states of Arizona, California, and Utah pertain to the trade examination only. All other information and application requirements must be completed
*NH*
Alaska, Colorado, Idaho, Maine, North Dakota, Utah and Wyoming [National Electrical Reciprocal Alliance (NERA)]
Active reciprocal agreements for the journeyman license with the States of Maine, and Vermont and the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. These are long standing agreements that recognize the master and journeyman licenses of these areas as being substantially equal to those of New Hampshire. 
*NJ*
None
*N Mexico*
Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, and Wyoming for a journeyman certificate/license only 
*NY*
There is no statewide licensing of electrical journeymen, contractors or inspectors. Contact local jurisdictions
*NYC*
*NC*
Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Ohio, South Carolina, Virginia, and West Virginia. 
*ND*
Alaska, Colorado, Idaho, Maine, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, South Dakota Masters: Minnesota, South Dakota
*Ohio*
Kentucky, Louisiana, North Carolina, Tennessee, West Virginia
*Oklahoma*
JW and Contractor: Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, New Mexico, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Texas, Utah
*Oregon*
Arkansas, Idaho, Maine, Montana, Utah, Wyoming Masters: Arkansas, Utah 
*Penn*


The Commonwealth of Pennsylvania currently has no licensure or certification Requirements for most construction contractors (or their employees).
The only persons who may legally engage in any aspect of Uniform Code Construction (UCC) enforcement are those who hold UCC certification in each category of work that they perform. UCC Certifications are valid three years from the date of issuance.
*RI*
None
*S Carolina*
Contractor: Alabama, Georgia (non-restricted), Mississippi, North Carolina (intermediate or unlimited), Pennsylvania (Reading, PA only), Tennessee (TE).
*S Dakota*
Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Utah, Wyoming
*Tennessee*
None
*Texas*
Arkansas, Idaho, Montana, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Wyoming Masters: 

Louisiana (state contractor’s license
*Utah*
Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Dakota, or Wyoming Masters: Idaho, Oregon, or Wyoming
*Vermont*
JW and Masters Maine and New Hampshire 
*Virginia*
None
*Washington*
None
*W Virginia*
Kentucky, Virginia Masters:

Ohio, Kentucky, Virginia, West Virginia 
*Wisconsin*
None
*Wyoming*
Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oregon, South Dakota, Texas,Utah Masters: South Dakota, Idaho and Utah


----------



## 480sparky

Way out of date.


----------



## 2013Tesla

480sparky said:


> Way out of date.




This was done 2 days ago with info from Mike Holts website.


----------



## HARRY304E

2013Tesla said:


> This was done 2 days ago with info from Mike Holts website.


Looks like New Hampshire is our only friend ..:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like New Hampshire is our only friend ..:laughing:


You don't have any friends.:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

Chris1971 said:


> You don't have any friends.:laughing:


:sleep1:


----------



## Jhellwig

2013Tesla said:


> This was done 2 days ago with info from Mike Holts website.


I think iowa take Nebraska and Minnesota kind of.


----------



## Michigan Master

480sparky said:


> Way out of date.


The "Michigan - None" part is accurate.


----------



## Bootss

I guess Oregon doesn't like Cali.
I've heard Oregon is pretty tough on electricians/electrical contractors


----------



## Chris1971

Lep said:


> I guess Oregon doesn't like Cali.
> I've heard Oregon is pretty tough on electricians/electrical contractors


I heard if you have a pulse, you can become an EC in California.:laughing:


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> I heard if you have a pulse, you can become an EC in Minnesota.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bootss

Chris1971 said:


> I heard if you have a pulse, you can become an EC in California.:laughing:


When I got my license in 91 it wasn't too bad I think it's stricter now(plus they do background checks now).There's so many people in this state it's hard to regulate contractors.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I dont understand why our licenses dont have national reciprocity. We all use the same code book....


----------



## Michigan Master

mdnitedrftr said:


> I dont understand why our licenses dont have national reciprocity. We all use the same code book....


Yes, but the amount of on-the-job-training (OJT) and formal schooling (RTI) is different in various states, as is the examination, or lack thereof. 

If all states had the same standards regarding what it takes to actually become an electrician, then transferring licenses should be fairly easy and only be a matter of local code. 

There's been a couple of good threads on this topic. :whistling2:
Why isn't there a National Journeymans Electrical License????


----------



## NJWVUGrad

There should at least be a national database of verified work experience etc.

I work with a lot of Professional Engineers at that is what most of them use now.

They have to fill out the application particulars, but the work, education experience, etc is vetted & verified by a third party.


----------



## MTW

mdnitedrftr said:


> I dont understand why our licenses dont have national reciprocity. We all use the same code book....


State's rights. That's why.


----------



## jabantik

How does this work if, say, I am working in California but want to move to Montana in the future?


----------



## Michigan Master

jabantik said:


> How does this work if, say, I am working in California but want to move to Montana in the future?


You will need to do some research starting here: 
http://bsd.dli.mt.gov/license/bsd_boards/ele_board/board_page.asp

But generally speaking, if MT will not reciprocate with CA, then you will need to apply to take the exam in MT, which means you must meet _their_ minimum requirements of eligibility.
.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

MTW said:


> State's rights. That's why.


I think its all about $$$ but thats just me....


----------



## Going_Commando

jabantik said:


> How does this work if, say, I am working in California but want to move to Montana in the future?


It's an epic pain in the ass. When I moved from NH to Cali, it took 8 months before I could take the test after applying, and didn't get my card from the DIR until after I had moved back to NH (about 14 months from when I applied). Now I carry my General Electricians Cert around in my wallet so I can show that I'm licensed coast to coast. :laughing:


----------



## FF301

Took my test in NJ in 1993 4 hrs to answer 100 questions on trade then 2 hrs and 50 questions on business and law then 1 hr with 25 questions on low voltage all in one sitting. All in laymens wording. Took CO state masters lic in 2008, 4 hrs with 100 questions all word for word out of code book - Understand why no ones getting along ?!
No common licensing agreement because no one uses the same standards.


----------



## Kibisima

*Mass License Needed*

Thanks for posting all the recip. info. I am licensed in DEL. NJ. Phila. and now need Boston area too. I do not live close to Boston. Is there any exceptions for reciprocal other than Mass/NH?


----------



## Kibisima

Why does every state have different standards? Aren't we all using NEC?


----------



## NJWVUGrad

I also can't understand why some states need you to be licensed for a certain number of years minimum in your home state before accepting the reciprocity.

What does that prove?


----------



## lannjenks

This is part of the problem, we don't all use the same codebook:


----------



## lannjenks

NJWVUGrad said:


> I also can't understand why some states need you to be licensed for a certain number of years minimum in your home state before accepting the reciprocity.
> 
> What does that prove?


That cuts out the ability to use the system. Say I can't pass the Oregon test, so I "move" to Idaho, pass their test, get Oregon license through reciprocity, return back to Oregon....all within a period of 1 week.


----------



## donaldelectrician

mdnitedrftr said:


> I dont understand why our licenses dont have national reciprocity. We all use the same code book....
> 
> 
> 
> To ALL WHO DO NOT UNDERSTAND ....
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ... Biz and Politics have nothing to do with the Code Book ...
> 
> 
> Aren't you a Good Old Boy ?
> 
> 
> When traveling ... you have to Pay and Play with the Beast ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


----------



## Michigan Master

NJWVUGrad said:


> There should at least be a national database of verified work experience etc.
> 
> I work with a lot of Professional Engineers at that is what most of them use now.
> 
> They have to fill out the application particulars, but the work, education experience, etc is vetted & verified by a third party.


Many apprenticeships are registered through the USDOL and those who graduate receive a certificate of completion which certifies they've met minimum requirements of OJT and RTI for a specific discipline. They of course still need to take the state licensing exam, but it helps provide the evidence needed to verify training and experience.

https://www.doleta.gov/oa/apprenticeship.cfm


----------



## joebanana

mdnitedrftr said:


> I think its all about $$$ but thats just me....


No, it's not just you. A $100 to take a computer issued and graded exam is just state level extortion. Especially when it could be done online for FREE.


----------



## Kaffeene

I was able to get a particular NY county licence by showing my passing scores for my NJ lic. and paying a hefty fee.... it was a very large fee.


----------



## Huntxtrm

I am trying to get me Lousianna license right now. Almost 900 bucks to the state, just to start the process. For an EC license. Then has to be approved by a board, that only meets once a month. Then, if for some reason they don't approve it, you have to schedule testing with them. Gonna take a while.


----------

